# Difference between a laparoscopy and hysterocopy



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi I've been trying to conceive for 4.5 years had a lap last year. I am really down from my first failed ivf cycle. Read on here people talking about hysterocopy what is the difference between this and a lap . Will it have covered the same thing? I'm still trying to figure out what us wrong with  me and worried they haven't done enough tests. I think I have a short luteral phase as I spot a week before period is due and have really long cycles. What tests do people normally have?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry for your struggles  

A hyst looks inside your womb, rather than a lap that looks inside your tummy: although often they will do both things together at the same time. If they didnt you could have a hyst seperately, or an aquascan or a 3D scan - they can check for things like problematic fibroids or septums in the uterus (heart shaped). 

Everyones testing will vary between area, and wether they are private or NHS, and what other issues they have. Sometimes if they find out there is one specific problem they can 'by-pass' certain tests that they dont think will be relevant. Other more advanced testing (level 1 and level 2 immunes) have to generally be paid for privately and wont be needed by everyone. Also, a lot of people wont have these type of tests until they have had a few failed cycles or miscarriages. That being said some people will have loads of extra tests after one or two failed cycles if they are unexplained and have undiagnosed IF problems.

There are two really good threads on the Immunes Section written by Agate: Learning from Your Failed Cycle, and the A to Z of immunes. Both are a good starting point and explain some of the easier/cheaper tests that can be done, and explain what is involved. However, a lot of this is not supported by the NHS and viewed by some as being controversial. 

Good luck xxx


----------

